# What are the different types of bodybuilders out there today?



## moonhill99 (Jun 17, 2016)

I know there are two main types of bodybuilders out there today the old bodybuilding and new bodybuilding.

*Old classic bodybuilding.  *

http://gspawn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/photo-300x286.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d2/15/22/d2152226e10af6a11e022cec66ea1fea.jpg

http://classicbodybuilders.com/blog...c_Drasin_On_Bodybuilding_Diet_Of_The_70s1.jpg

Normally want you see in Hollywood movies.

The Hercules movies, Tarzan movies or old Arnold Schwarzenegge.

*New bodybuilding *we have today also known as mainstream bodybuilding  that most people want these days.   You want to get really *BIG* all over the body!!

Look like this.

http://fitforautism.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/DSC_3879-XL-1024x675.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/15/13/2F64F10400000578-3360511-image-a-35_1450184913258.jpg

http://orig04.deviantart.net/0947/f...del_bodybuilder__by_adoroimuscoli-d6100el.jpg

Than you have the *martial arts bodybuilding types*. Less muscles and fat and more tone body for endurance.

Some muscles groups not much.

http://healthyceleb.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/vidyut.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-7smk8MpwO...orea+Bodybuilder+Bollywood+%282%29-765534.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kOgddXA.jpg

So really you have three types of *bodybuilding.*

*1 Old classic bodybuilding. ( You see in lot of Hollywood Movies) 
2  New bodybuilding we have today 
3 martial arts bodybuilding *


----------



## moonhill99 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bikers and WWE people would not really be considered bodybuilders as they have almost no muscles, it just all fat, but toned fat to look really big and strong but are really not strong like bodybuilders and power lifters.

More fat than muscles, but the only difference is you have more toned body giving you the feel like I'm really big don't fight with me!!  But it is mostly fat than muscles.

More a illusions you really strong but it is mostly fat!! It just fat that is toned to make you look really big and strong and toned looked.

http://broscience.co/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Nathan-Jones-WWE.jpg

http://www.usanetwork.com/sites/usanetwork/files/wwetoughenough_finalist_joshua.jpg

https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/6k...47079364/RAW_1164_Photo_022-300892354.0.0.jpg

http://static.squarespace.com/stati...bae4b060bee01131dc/1420518074738/?format=750w

http://i.imgur.com/9ycng.jpg

All a illusions you are really big and strong as it is mostly fat not muscles. It just toned to not make you look fat and overweight.

But bodybuilders and power lifters are stronger.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2016)

'Toned fat'???


----------



## moonhill99 (Jun 17, 2016)

My guess these people working out in gym have different goals in mind. Some one lifting weights for MMA will be really different than lifting weights for WWE.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not into the massive muscular look. I prefer to have a high definition look. More on the lean side.
I had the honor of getting personal training from Frank Zane a few years ago. A former Mr Olympia, he had the physique I prefer. At 73 he still has it going on.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I'm not into the massive muscular look. I prefer to have a high definition look. More on the lean side.
> I had the honor of getting personal training from Frank Zane a few years ago. A former Mr Olympia, he had the physique I prefer. At 73 he still has it going on.
> View attachment 19927View attachment 19928



The old classic bodybuilding look or natural bodybuilder look some call it  have more of slim look like that.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d2/15/22/d2152226e10af6a11e022cec66ea1fea.jpg

http://naturalbodybuildingtips.info...4/02/female-lean-muscle-building-diet-461.jpg

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/10349432_1502474333376275_1189123812_n.jpg

But MMA people and martial arts normally go more for the athletic physique bodybuilding look.

http://i.imgur.com/kOgddXA.jpg

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ima...four-ways-to-build-an-athletic-physique-2.jpg

https://jrobbprog.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/picture-0092.jpg

http://theathleticbuild.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/crunches-e1342277087506.jpg

Well unfortunately outside of Hollywood, Martial artists and MMA these types of bodybuilding are looked down on by most bodybuilders.


As most bodybuilding people today want to look like this.
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/337284_268684873232714_189352660_o.jpg

http://www.hardlabour.co.uk/s2g/hardlabour/hard labour camo t-shirt.jpg


----------



## moonhill99 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> 'Toned fat'???
> 
> View attachment 19925



sorry I hope it did not come across that WWE people don't lift weights!! And have no muscle!!

They lift weights a lot but it is different type of bodybuilding look they want.

I'm sure some members here can recommend a good book on the different types of bodybuilding, that would explain it better.


----------

